# Is there any chance to have a N-gage emulator on android systems?



## Spartk (Jan 25, 2018)

Any dev interested in developing a n-gage emulatore for android? It would be great to be able to play old n-gage games (like "Hooked on: creatures of the deep") modern smartphones!


----------

